# sept 18th catch yo cat tment  reminder



## bigbass07 (Sep 12, 2010)

ok its just round the corner, phone has started ringing with lots of new faces. saturday sept 18th @ sugar creek marina ramp. blast off is at 6:30 pm and weigh in at 7am sept 19th. 5 fish limit , coolers, livewells, & and stringers allowed (1 per stringer). 9 rods limit and the team can consist of as many people as allowed by boat regulations. $150.00 per team payout 1 in 5 boats.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 12, 2010)

I will be there!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 13, 2010)

Right behind you Sultan.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 14, 2010)

Guess we know now!
Sultan 2nd
Dreamer69 3rd
j_seph 1st cause I'm in front of ya!
Sultan you had better be nice as I heard you will be kayaking on Oconee Saturday morning, I would hate to wake your yak lol


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey j_seph, You mean you last place because I will lose more fish than you will catch...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 15, 2010)

Dreamer69 said:


> Hey j_seph, You mean you last place because I will lose more fish than you will catch...



Ouch


----------



## j_seph (Sep 15, 2010)

Dreamer69 said:


> Hey j_seph, You mean you last place because I will lose more fish than you will catch...


 


Sultan of Slime said:


> Ouch


 He punches hard don't he
Keep on and I'll have to put my Doodleflop on him!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 15, 2010)

Jk ya j_seph..Its all in fun.. May want to bring your old phone or set out lines prior to the tourney to whip this old school fisherman.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 15, 2010)

Dreamer69 said:


> Jk ya j_seph..Its all in fun.. May want to bring your old phone or set out lines prior to the tourney to whip this old school fisherman.



I am just along for the ride


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 15, 2010)

Funny SOS


----------



## j_seph (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I guess instead of two boats that will be just one boat. 
So u gonna tie 9 lines to the kayak and push sultan down the river like a jug. Rofl


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 15, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Well I guess instead of two boats that will be just one boat.
> So u gonna tie 9 lines to the kayak and push sultan down the river like a jug. Rofl






No we will be in my boat.

You riding in the toon again?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 15, 2010)

Nope will be n my boat, my big hooks bout sank his boat. 

Dreamer69, sultan is a fine bait cutter and hook baiter. Just make sure if there is Gatorade on the boat you look/smell real close cause there's a good chance it AINT Gatorade!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey j_seph, appreciate the advice but we wont have time to be smelling the gatorade for all the big cats we gonna be pullin in.   Cant wait to meet you all guys.


----------



## Lil Mac (Sep 15, 2010)

hey j_seph dreamer69 is my dad wanted to tell you that. i will be in this tourny with yall. when we go out there i will make sure yall have plenty of drinks for yall bc when weigh in comes yall will be drinkin like there aint no tmr. we wont be havin time to eat or drink because our poles will be bent down bout to break. hope to see yall there


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 16, 2010)

Lil Mac with all the smack you've talked it's about time you show up and fish a tournament. Just rembember it's a catfish tournament so you can't weigh any of them bass your holding.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds like they planning on get hung a lot with all them poles a bending. If I read these right there's gonna be 3 in the SOS reaper float I mean boat


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 16, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Sounds like they planning on get hung a lot with all them poles a bending. If I read these right there's gonna be 3 in the SOS reaper float I mean boat



Wanna Race?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Wanna Race?


 After Chads Pontoon past you, why not! Heck I'll even put my driftsock out. You don't want none of the Skiff with a 90 on it!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 16, 2010)

j_seph said:


> After Chads Pontoon past you, why not! Heck I'll even put my driftsock out. You don't want none of the Skiff with a 90 on it!



Passed me? I dont think so!!! Ask doodleflop yall left before us and I passed yall way before the 44 bridge.


Its ok I havent ever caught a fish at 45 mph anyway


----------



## Lil Mac (Sep 16, 2010)

i talk smack because i know wat comes out my mouth. imma be fishin with SOS and i really hope we get along well. im hearin impaired so when yall meet me im askin yall nicely to speak up a lil so i can understand yall. and doodleflop i know this aint no bass tourny and you holdin that striper is a monster but to let you know you cant bring it to welgh in even though its big but its not a catfish. as i understand tha rules catfish only. im here to fish against yall and whoever wins wins. its goin to be a good night yall.  i maybe young but im a good fisherman and yall will find tat out in tha long run. my goal is to be like SOS


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 16, 2010)

yall must have forgot bout team catch yo cat. i just hope i can stay out all nite after the fall i had on sunday. fell 12ft when a stand broke as we was moving it. not only did that hurt my back but when the stand fell from 16ft and hit me in the skull that left a mark (5 staples) ouch. thank the good lord im not hurt worst than what i am. he was looking out for me 4 sure. see yall there saturday hay josph if you catch any extra shad or bluebacks help a brother out with a few.


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys as much grief as we give each other on here well enjoy the tournament. SOS I think the toon was just about on plane when you passed so you got lucky that night lol. And lil Mac don't worry buddy well be fishing chads holes with yah lol. You'll get along fine with SOS he'll show yah a few things. Just remember you can pass us all night long but at weigh in you'll be way behind. Good luck to y'all.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bass,Striper,Bass,Striper*

In case you forget, especially you SOS this is what a catfish looks like!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2010)

Shawn, you were truly blessed. I bet you took the center brace that kept the ladder to the tree didn't you


----------



## Lil Mac (Sep 16, 2010)

doodleflop we may ride around all night but tha more we ride tha bigger cats we will weight in, while yall sit in one place and catch a catfish tats a shame to bring it at weigh in. tats fine if yall fish chads hole there is over 19,000 acres to fish and yall want to go to a hole where lil ones stay in. by tha way i go for tha big fish. that tourny yall fished in july 30 if we had fished tat tourny i would have to use that money to go buy tissues for yall here are our 3 biggest catfish. enjoy and keep dreaming........our 5 biggest catfish weighs right at 65 lbs


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 16, 2010)

Bigbass, sorry about your accident. Glad you ok. Doodleflop and j_seph we know what catfish look like. I hope to learn more from SOS and lookin forward to fishin with him. As you 2 can tell we do know how to catch fish and big ones too. We may need to borrow yalls boat to help haul our 5 big fish in. Cant wait to see yall Saturday.


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 17, 2010)

Mac & dreamer you better hope that nobody yells after dark or SOS will pack it up and leave early. Hey that's a good strategy I think me n j_seph will just follow y'all around for an hour or so yelling for help and that's it y'all won't be fishing. SOS will turn that boat around and leave quick.  

Big bass I hope you get better. Those ladder stands can be brutal sometimes. Just remember center brace on before climbing.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 17, 2010)

doodleflop said:


> Mac & dreamer you better hope that nobody yells after dark or SOS will pack it up and leave early. Hey that's a good strategy I think me n j_seph will just follow y'all around for an hour or so yelling for help and that's it y'all won't be fishing. SOS will turn that boat around and leave quick.



You got to make sure you do it in a womans voice for full effect


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 17, 2010)

We ain't gonna have Chad with us so you won't hear any women on the boat.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 17, 2010)

Matt if they are pulling water we can just by an economy pack of zebra cakes, toss em one by one and he'll spend the night chasing them. 


Dreamer69 & lilmac
SOS is paying ya'lls tournament fee for guiding him ain't he? We paid chads!


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 17, 2010)

The zebra cakes are bought. Joe we gotta quit giving out all of our secrets.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 17, 2010)

Bigbass can we add a last minute rule change to dissallow any baiting of the other fishermen with lil debbies?


----------



## Lil Mac (Sep 17, 2010)

i will be straight up doodleflop when i fish with chad i pay my way when im fishin with SOS imma pay him somethin so doodleflop dont get all wild up thinkin bout who pays wat and who dont. we wont have time to be chasin them lil debbies bc our poles will be down and game on


----------



## j_seph (Sep 17, 2010)

Lil Mac said:


> i will be straight up doodleflop when i fish with chad i pay my way when im fishin with SOS imma pay him somethin so doodleflop dont get all wild up thinkin bout who pays wat and who dont. we wont have time to be chasin them lil debbies bc our poles will be down and game on


 
It's obvious this ole boy don't know how bad SOS likes zebra cakes.
All that matters is you will be paying us come weigh in


----------



## bassmassey (Sep 17, 2010)

ya'll sure are talkin a bunch of junk.....hope to see some good ones weighed in.

BigBass,  there's big gizzard shad all in the sugar creek cove around dusk. If your back isn't too tore up throw the net around the docks and you should be able to get plenty enough to fish with. 

anyone curious about the wallace dam generation here's the number.....706-485-2000........willie harmon is usually workin down there,  he's a good ol' boy.......he can only tell ya wether they're generating or pumping back, there is no set schedule but there is usually a pattern to it. 

wish i could fish with ya'll......im back home up here in ohio.....first night back on the river caught two shovelheads over 30#s.....one was 45#.......Good luck ya'll, be safe


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2010)

bassmassey said:


> ya'll sure are talkin a bunch of junk.....hope to see some good ones weighed in.
> 
> BigBass, there's big gizzard shad all in the sugar creek cove around dusk. If your back isn't too tore up throw the net around the docks and you should be able to get plenty enough to fish with.
> 
> ...


Shut up Half back Yankee
Just messin with ya holler if ya ever get back this way!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh yea almost forgot, LilMac we a coming for you


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 18, 2010)

Lil Mac can you hear the banjo yet. Oh you better hope SOS dosent.


----------

